# Cat going next to litter tray not in it



## fankino04 (30 October 2019)

Any ideas what to do on this one, D2 is 14 years old and has always "mostly" used his litter tray but would sometimes use various corners of the house, more recently he will alternate on whether to go in the litter tray or right next to it, I put his food bowl next to it and he just started going on the other side instead. He had his last vet check up about 2 months ago and all was fine???


----------



## dogatemysalad (30 October 2019)

I had a similar problem with my two cats. I only use a litter tray in winter when they sleep in the indoor yard with the dogs. They used the litter tray perfectly when they were kittens but suddenly refused to use it. The problem has been solved by moving the tray to a more private and secure place, which is between two potted indoor trees. I think they wanted privacy and instinctively needed to have an escape route in case of emergency.


----------



## JillA (30 October 2019)

Move his food bowl - he won't go next to his food, it's a hygiene/survival thing, and give him some privacy as above, they feel vulnerable while they are toiletting.  Have you tried different contents - sometimes they take a dislike to one particular substrate


----------



## BeckyFlowers (30 October 2019)

Definitely move his food bowl.  Is he becoming a bit stiff or arthritic and finding it difficult to step in and out of the box?  Maybe try a different box with a lower entrance.  As mentioned above, the litter you are using may need changing - what kind do you use?  If you aren't using it already, I would use very fine litter, as close to sand as possible.  Some cats find the pellets or larger granules sore on their feet.  I would also, as already mentioned, look at how private the litter box area is, and would get a second box and put it in a secluded area whilst keeping the original one where it is.  Also I would ensure that you use plenty of litter so it's less of a step to get in and out, so that the litter is almost level with the height of the entrance, if that makes sense.  Plus it's preferable for them to have lots of litter to toilet in.

When you had his recent vet check did they take bloods and check for kidney and thyroid function? If not I would book him in - hyperthyroidism can cause odd behaviour in cats including inappropriate toileting.

Has anything changed in your household recently that could be stressing him?  Eg new pet, person, decorating etc?

Keep us posted, hope it resolves itself soon.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (30 October 2019)

A quick vid by Jackson Galaxy. There are more vids that cover the issues in more detail and lots of 'my cat from hell' episodes that deal with this sort of issue. Definitely worth watching IMO as he does get fantastic results.


----------



## fankino04 (30 October 2019)

Thanks guys, the food bowl was moved next to the litter tray to stop him toileting next to the tray but he just uses the other side instead, he does use the tray about as often as the area next to it and doesn't go anywhere else in the house anymore, I've tried various types of litter but it hasn't made any difference, he isn't showing any signs of struggling to get in and out. We are very limited in where the tray can go as the dog will empty it if downstairs so it has to be upstairs away from her and OH won't allow him in the bedrooms from when he used to pee anywhere he wanted. Should I try him with one of the covered litter trays so he has some more privacy?


----------



## JillA (30 October 2019)

fankino04 said:



			Should I try him with one of the covered litter trays so he has some more privacy?
		
Click to expand...

Try putting an upside down cardboard box over it with an entrance cut out before you buy anything. Some cats hate the smell that can't get away with a lid over the tray


----------



## Lindylouanne (30 October 2019)

I have an elderly cat who always used to go outside but at 17 she prefers not to but she refuses to use a litter tray so I put puppy pads down for her. She quickly realised they were for her and I have very few accidents from her.


----------



## honetpot (30 October 2019)

I have used puppy pads with an elderly cat with no problems.


----------



## fankino04 (31 October 2019)

honetpot said:



			I have used puppy pads with an elderly cat with no problems.
		
Click to expand...

I tried that last night and so far he hasn't gone outside of his tray yet, it's so odd that he only goes in the litter tray or right next to it though...


----------



## fiwen30 (1 November 2019)

If he sometimes uses the tray and sometimes doesnâ€™t, I wonder if heâ€™s maybe a bit stiff/sore, and itâ€™s hard for him to get in and out of the tray? Perhaps a vet trip to check for pain or arthritis, and either a lower tray, or a chunk cut out of the side might help.


----------



## Aru (1 November 2019)

Pain is the most common cause at that age range. Lower the sides of the box to make it more geriatric friendly and hope he hadn't started to already associate it as a bad place( cats are weird like that) he still wants to use the area though which is good. consider looking for osteoarthritis and other medical conditions. Cats hide pain like champions compared to dogs.


----------



## Umbongo (1 November 2019)

As others have said, most common cause for litter tray issues at his age is pain. Sometimes they are just a bit too sore to actually get in to the litter tray. They can become more reluctant to use it again as litter tray = pain.

If he is sometimes using the tray and sometimes not, he could just be feeling a bit stiff/sore on the odd occasion. He is of an age where arthritis may start to become a bit of an issue. Unfortunately cats get a little bit forgotten and are generally more stoic than dogs. Signs of pain in cats can be very subtle. Also I don't know anyone who gives their cat a joint supplement, but plenty of dog owners do.

Sometimes changes to toileting can be a behavioural issue. However so long as nothing has changed in your house, and given his age...I would assume he is uncomfortable. Is he grooming himself less? Or looks a little bit unkept? Could also be a sign that he is getting a bit too stiff or sore to clean himself fully. Might be worth another vet check, they may do a trial with pain killers to see if that helps improve things.

I would also try placing a couple of litter trays around the house, with a lower entrance/lip. I would also remove his food bowl from the area, they don't generally toilet near their food/water source.


----------



## fankino04 (17 November 2019)

Thanks for the replies, the reason his food is next to the litter tray is to prevent him toileting next to the tray rather than in it, unfortunately he just then goes on the other side of the tray or in the tray, he now has a puppy pad on the non food side and that is keeping him to either toileting on the pad or in the tray. I will get a new tray with lower sides this week as his is quite high sided but he is still appearing to have the same level of activity / mobility based on how frequently he jumps onto the kitchen counter ðŸ˜‚


----------



## honetpot (17 November 2019)

I have a spare tray in my ensuite so if one gets shut in they have somewhere to go. One insists in peeing in the shower, and poos in the corner. When she lived in my daughters flat she also pooed next to the tray.


----------



## Nasicus (18 November 2019)

Is he squatting outside the littler box to toilet, or is his actually in the tray but missing? One of mine has to have either high sided or covered trays else she occasionally manages to hang her back end over the edge and miss the tray.


----------



## fankino04 (18 November 2019)

Nasicus said:



			Is he squatting outside the littler box to toilet, or is his actually in the tray but missing? One of mine has to have either high sided or covered trays else she occasionally manages to hang her back end over the edge and miss the tray.
		
Click to expand...

He is actually going to the toilet outside of the tray ðŸ˜¢


----------



## Equi (18 November 2019)

I would put another tray near it, then he has two to choose from. Cats are weird, some won't possibly toilet somewhere that has already been used.


----------



## fankino04 (29 January 2020)

Seem to have fixed this, he has a smaller litter tray, lined with a puppy pad under the cat litter and since changing it no accidents outside of the tray 😁


----------



## Meowy Catkin (29 January 2020)

Excellent update.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (29 January 2020)

Great news


----------



## Lindylouanne (29 January 2020)

Great news, sounds like you have cracked it.


----------



## PurBee (29 January 2020)

fankino04 said:



			Thanks guys, the food bowl was moved next to the litter tray to stop him toileting next to the tray but he just uses the other side instead, he does use the tray about as often as the area next to it and doesn't go anywhere else in the house anymore, I've tried various types of litter but it hasn't made any difference, he isn't showing any signs of struggling to get in and out. We are very limited in where the tray can go as the dog will empty it if downstairs so it has to be upstairs away from her and OH won't allow him in the bedrooms from when he used to pee anywhere he wanted. Should I try him with one of the covered litter trays so he has some more privacy?
		
Click to expand...

Are you using any strong smelling disinfectant to clean it out thats putting him off from using it?

My trained litter tray cats didnt use the large covered one when i bought one - it gives privacy but due to them not being able to see threats from in there, they only have one escape via the door, they didnt use it -ever! I do have dogs too. With just one cat they might use a covered tray.


----------

